# BSOD after computer shut down?



## Apex_crisis_ (Jul 7, 2010)

This is starting to happen more frequently now! 
It first happened when I put the computer on stand-by. Then when I turned it on, the monitor didn't turn on, the mouse, keyboard etc didn't work, but the computer seemed to be on. So I turned it off (by holding the power button). When I turned it on, it said 'resuming windows' but then it went into a blue screen. After like 10 seconds, computer shut down automatically. Then I turned it on, took very long to boot up, but then it was fine.

So a few days ago, when I pressed the Shut down button, it was shutting down normally and then it went into a blue screen. After 10 seconds it turned on automatically. However, Windows didn't give me an error or anything.

Today, same thing happened when shutting down.
Here's the error from today's blue screen...

*Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	1a
BCP1:	0000000000041287
BCP2:	0000000000000030
BCP3:	0000000000000000
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\112310-14648-01.dmp
C:\Users\Mantas\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-60481-0.sysdata.xml*

System Specs:

*Acer Aspire M5811 *
Windows 7 x64
Acer H57M01
Intel Core i7 860
2048MB x 2 RAM
ATI Radeon HD 5450 512MB
500GB HDD

The computer is quite new (around 3-4 months)


----------



## Apex_crisis_ (Jul 7, 2010)

Just saw the BSOD posting instructions, and here are the files...
Also, couldn't figure out how to edit my post


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

Hello,

Start by removing Daemon Tools, as it is using SPTD. Remove SPTD when you're done, using this tool: http://www.duplexsecure.com/download/SPTDinst-v174-x64.exe

Your old Intel Ethernet drivers would be my next guess, if the SPTD removal does not work. Install these updated ones: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18713&ProdId=3245&lang=eng

Also, install these updated Intel storage drivers: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/con...x64.zip&lang=eng&Dwnldid=18861&ProductID=3151

You'll have to install them manually, using the method shown here: http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/97061-driver-install-device-manager.html

...Summary of the dumps 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Nov 23 03:20:38.716 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:11:54.698
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+42ba5 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41287
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME:  SearchProtocol
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41287_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+42ba5
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Nov 20 16:28:52.446 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:00:35.555
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Sftfslh.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Sftfslh.sys
Probably caused by : Sftfslh.sys ( Sftfslh+2fac3 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x22
PROCESS_NAME:  sftlist.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x22_Sftfslh+2fac3
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Nov  3 12:15:19.500 2010 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:00:26.592
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for iaStor.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for iaStor.sys
Probably caused by : iaStor.sys ( iaStor+4b61e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9088
PROCESS_NAME:  IAANTmon.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x9088_iaStor+4b61e
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Apex_crisis_ (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks, I have uninstalled Daemon tools and uninstalled SPTD. How can I check if its fixed, or will I just have to wait until it happens again.. If it does.
Also, can I install Daemon tools again?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

The short answer is that you have to just wait for it to happen again, and hope it doesn't.

I would suggest that you don't install Daemon again. Put it this way, though: if the BSODs stop, you reinstall Daemon Tools, and then the BSODs start up again, it's a good guess Daemon is the problem.

May I suggest an alternative program that does not use SPTD? I use MagicDisc: http://www.magiciso.com/tutorials/miso-magicdisc-overview.htm


----------



## Apex_crisis_ (Jul 7, 2010)

*Windows 7 Blue Screen...again...*

I've posted this thread a couple of months ago, and by deleting Daemon Tools the BSOD was gone.
But now its back :normal:
First time it happened the computer was just left on, it was doing nothing and then when I came to do something it had restarted and the message 'Windows has recovered from a serious error' came up. The second time it happened yesterday, when I was transferring documents to my USB. In the middle of the transfer, the computer just shut down and went into a blue screen... And now it happened again today - wasn't doing anything and it just restarted.

Here's the error from today...
*Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID:	2057

Additional information about the problem:
BCCode:	3b
BCP1:	00000000C0000005
BCP2:	FFFFF8800512E817
BCP3:	FFFFF8800685C900
BCP4:	0000000000000000
OS Version:	6_1_7600
Service Pack:	0_0
Product:	768_1

Files that help describe the problem:
C:\Windows\Minidump\020511-15132-01.dmp
C:\Users\Mantas\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-70512-0.sysdata.xml*

I've attached the new files... Help :sad:


----------



## cluberti (Aug 26, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Blue Screen...again...*

These are all exceptions in the ATI video driver, which causes a bugcheck (unhandled exceptions in any kernel-mode driver thread will cause a bugcheck):

```
// The crash itself, in dwm.exe:
7: kd> !thread
GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003306000
THREAD fffffa80070381d0  Cid 07ac.07fc  Teb: 000007fffffae000 Win32Thread: fffff900c306a010 RUNNING on processor 7
Not impersonating
GetUlongFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80003244b74
Owning Process            fffffa8006fadb30       Image:         dwm.exe
Attached Process          N/A            Image:         N/A
fffff78000000000: Unable to get shared data
Wait Start TickCount      1628574      
Context Switch Count      1012059                 LargeStack
ReadMemory error: Cannot get nt!KeMaximumIncrement value.
UserTime                  00:00:00.000
KernelTime                00:00:00.000
Win32 Start Address 0x000007fef9d6b0e4
Stack Init fffff8800685ddb0 Current fffff8800685d6b0
Base fffff8800685e000 Limit fffff88006856000 Call 0
Priority 15 BasePriority 15 UnusualBoost 0 ForegroundBoost 0 IoPriority 2 PagePriority 5
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff880`0685c038 fffff800`030cdca9 : 00000000`0000003b 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0512e817 fffff880`0685c900 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`0685c040 fffff800`030cd5fc : fffff880`0685d098 fffff880`0685c900 00000000`00000000 fffff880`058c3dec : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x69
fffff880`0685c180 fffff800`030f440d : fffff960`0039b8d0 fffff960`00361498 fffff960`000b0000 fffff880`0685d098 : nt!KiSystemServiceHandler+0x7c
fffff880`0685c1c0 fffff800`030fba90 : fffff800`0321e1a0 fffff880`0685c238 fffff880`0685d098 fffff800`0305e000 : nt!RtlpExecuteHandlerForException+0xd
fffff880`0685c1f0 fffff800`031089ef : fffff880`0685d098 fffff880`0685c900 fffff880`00000000 fffffa80`03ce2010 : nt!RtlDispatchException+0x410
fffff880`0685c8d0 fffff800`030cdd82 : fffff880`0685d098 fffffa80`0608cea0 fffff880`0685d140 00000000`00000015 : nt!KiDispatchException+0x16f
fffff880`0685cf60 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiExceptionDispatch+0xc2

// The exception - trying to write to 0x00000020, which is under the first 64K of
// memory, which is not allowed:
7: kd> .cxr 0xfffff8800685c900
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=fffffa800608cea0 rcx=fffffa8005094d90
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000015 rdi=fffffa8003ce2010
rip=fffff8800512e817 rsp=fffff8800685d2d0 rbp=fffffa8005094d90
 r8=0000000000000015  r9=fffff880054f0970 r10=0000000000000000
r11=fffff8800685d420 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffffa8008844a50
r14=0000000000000001 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00010246
atikmdag+0x90817:
fffff880`0512e817 8b4820          mov     ecx,dword ptr [rax+20h] ds:002b:00000000`00000020=????????

// The thread that goes with this access violation:
7: kd> kn
  *** Stack trace for last set context - .thread/.cxr resets it
 # Child-SP          RetAddr           Call Site
00 fffff880`0685d2d0 00000000`00000000 atikmdag+0x90817

// The driver version:
7: kd> lmvm atikmdag
start             end                 module name
fffff880`0509e000 fffff880`058af000   atikmdag T (no symbols)           
    Loaded symbol image file: atikmdag.sys
    Image path: \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys
    Image name: atikmdag.sys
    Timestamp:        Thu Nov 25 21:46:44 2010 (4CEF1F94)
    CheckSum:         007CA105
    ImageSize:        00811000
    Translations:     0000.04b0 0000.04e4 0409.04b0 0409.04e4
```
It might be worth completely uninstalling the ATI driver suite and going with an older version, as this one is fairly new.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Blue Screen...again...*

Are you experiencing any keyboard or mouse problems? Perfmon indicates issues with those devices - but this is often wrong.

Please install the complete set of drivers for your Live! Cam Voice from the Creative Support website: Creative Worldwide Support > Web Cameras

While waiting for the memory dumps to run, I've noticed that there are 3 different error codes in your BSOD's - 0x3B; 0x1A; and 0x9088. The last one is unusual and indicates a problem with your Intel storage controller.
Notice the dates on these, some are rather old:

```
23/11/2010 08:28	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x1a_41287_nt!MiResolvePageFileFault+10c1, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: Not available
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\112310-14648-01.dmp
C:\Users\Mantas\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-60481-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Mantas\AppData\Local\Temp\WER452A.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_115e79ef

Analysis symbol: X64_0x1a_41287_nt!MiResolvePageFileFault+10c1
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 112310-14648-01
Report Status: 0

01/02/2011 08:04	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x3B_atikmdag!DisplayManager2::NotifyModeChangeOccured+47, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://wer.microsoft.com/responses/resredir.aspx?sid=18847&Bucket=X64_0x3B_atikmdag!DisplayManager2::NotifyModeChangeOccured+47&ID=91635fa9-4c48-4d96-9aeb-21e7115fab86
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\020111-17908-01.dmp
C:\Users\Mantas\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-58890-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Mantas\AppData\Local\Temp\WER66BD.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_052d9f2b

Analysis symbol: X64_0x3B_atikmdag!DisplayManager2::NotifyModeChangeOccured+47
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 020111-17908-01
Report Status: 0

03/11/2010 17:20	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x9088_iaStor+4b61e, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://wer.microsoft.com/responses/resredir.aspx?sid=17990&Bucket=X64_0x9088_iaStor+4b61e&ID=320c039b-cec6-43ed-b8dd-342899f5dcb9
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
P2: 
P3: 
P4: 
P5: 
P6: 
P7: 
P8: 
P9: 
P10: 

Attached files:
C:\Windows\Minidump\110310-27986-01.dmp
C:\Users\Mantas\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-102664-0.sysdata.xml
C:\Users\Mantas\AppData\Local\Temp\WER3909.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml

These files may be available here:
C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportArchive\Kernel_0_0_cab_059b7464

Analysis symbol: X64_0x9088_iaStor+4b61e
Rechecking for solution: 0
Report Id: 110310-27986-01
Report Status: 0
```
So, I suggest these free, bootable tests for starters:


> *H/W Diagnostics:*
> Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> Memory Diagnostics (read the details at the link)
> HD Diagnostic (read the details at the link)
> ...


Please remove all P2P/Torrent/file sharing programs while we are troubleshooting here. Once we're finished feel free to reinstall them - but they're against the forum rules while we're working.

Keep an eye on Kaspersky Internet Security. There's no evidence of issues so far, but it's a good idea since it doesn't give you many clues when it has problems.

The 3 dumps blame your video drivers - so please visit the ATI website and download the latest DRIVERS ONLY. Then uninstall the current ATI stuff *BEFORE* installing the freshly downloaded drivers.

You can install the Catalyst Control Center if you need it - but I suggest leaving it off otherwise. 

The drivers are the most likely issue - but there are other things that could cause it.

DELETED XDva379 stuff from here - it was leftover from a previous dump analysis - please disregard.

Please get a more recent copy of Kaspersky Internet Security to install (as this one is dated from May of 2010).

I'll hold off on recommending anything with these drivers - but am posting them just to keep the record straight:

```
[font=lucida console]

jraid.sys    Thu Oct 29 04:14:20 2009 (4AE94EDC)
atikmpag.sys Thu Nov 25 21:16:47 2010 (4CEF188F)
iaStorV.sys  Wed Apr 08 12:57:17 2009 (49DCD76D)
amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
iaStor.sys   Tue Oct 13 14:15:56 2009 (4AD4C3DC)
speedfan.sys Sun Sep 24 09:26:48 2006 (45168798)
kl1.sys      Thu May 06 16:09:31 2010 (4BE321FB)
mwlPSDFilter.sys Tue Jun 02 06:07:30 2009 (4A24F9E2)
klif.sys     Fri May 07 04:22:51 2010 (4BE3CDDB)
dump_iaStor.sys Tue Oct 13 14:15:56 2009 (4AD4C3DC)
TurboB.sys   Fri May 21 15:37:18 2010 (4BF6E0EE)
archlp.sys   Fri Feb 06 07:39:29 2009 (498C2F81)
klim6.sys    Thu Apr 22 11:07:24 2010 (4BD0662C)
mwlPSDVDisk.sys Tue Jun 02 06:15:29 2009 (4A24FBC1)
mwlPSDNServ.sys Tue Jun 02 06:07:39 2009 (4A24F9EB)
HECIx64.sys  Thu Sep 17 15:54:16 2009 (4AB293E8)
e1k62x64.sys Wed Sep 29 16:02:28 2010 (4CA39B54)
atikmdag.sys Thu Nov 25 21:46:44 2010 (4CEF1F94)
UBHelper.sys Mon Apr 27 04:48:19 2009 (49F57153)
NTIDrvr.sys  Tue Mar 24 23:09:39 2009 (49C9A073)
GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
AtiHdmi.sys  Wed Sep 30 09:54:46 2009 (4AC36326)
klmouflt.sys Mon Nov 02 11:26:06 2009 (4AEF081E)
Sftvollh.sys Fri Apr 23 15:20:08 2010 (4BD1F2E8)
RTKVHD64.sys Tue Oct 27 23:40:54 2009 (4AE7BD46)
64 cpuz134_x64.sys Fri Jul 09 07:16:58 2010 (4C37052A)
Sftfslh.sys  Fri Apr 23 15:20:30 2010 (4BD1F2FE)
Sftplaylh.sys Fri Apr 23 15:20:28 2010 (4BD1F2FC)
Sftredirlh.sys Fri Apr 23 15:20:39 2010 (4BD1F307)
e1k62x64.sys Wed Sep 23 20:11:00 2009 (4ABAB914)
[/font]
```
BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Feb  5 14:29:42.819 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:03:25.927
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+90817 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_atikmdag+90817
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0512e817 fffff880`0685c900 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Feb  2 15:41:59.113 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:26:04.221
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+90817 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_atikmdag+90817
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`052c3817 fffff880`0745d900 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Feb  1 02:57:11.453 2011 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:22.561
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+90817 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_atikmdag+90817
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`05112817 fffff880`07837900 00000000`00000000
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
  [/font]
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Blue Screen...again...*

Hi . . .

All 3 dumps named ATI video - 

```
[font=lucida console]atikmpag.sys     Thu Nov 25 21:16:47 2010 (4CEF188F)[/font]
```
See if update available; if not download fresh ATI drivers.

http://sysnative.com/0x1/DriverReference.html#atikmpag.sys

Run Driver Verifier -- http://sysnative.com/0x1/driver_verifier.htm


Windbg Logs
--> http://sysnative.com/bsod2011/jcgriff2/_99-dbug_Apex_crisis__Windows7x64_02-05-2011_jcgriff2_.txt
--> http://sysnative.com/bsod2011/jcgri...sis__Windows7x64_02-05-2011_jcgriff2_.txt.zip

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


` 

BSOD DUMP SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Sat Feb  5 14:29:42.819 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 7:03:25.927
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+90817 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_atikmdag+90817
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`0512e817 fffff880`0685c900 00000000`00000000
SystemManufacturer = Acer
SystemProductName = Aspire M5811
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Wed Feb  2 15:41:59.113 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:26:04.221
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+90817 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_atikmdag+90817
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`052c3817 fffff880`0745d900 00000000`00000000
SystemManufacturer = Acer
SystemProductName = Aspire M5811
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16617.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100618-1621
Debug session time: Tue Feb  1 02:57:11.453 2011 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:22.561
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+90817 )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_atikmdag+90817
Bugcheck code 0000003B
Arguments 00000000`c0000005 fffff880`05112817 fffff880`07837900 00000000`00000000
SystemManufacturer = Acer
SystemProductName = Aspire M5811
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  

by [color=navy]jcgriff2     
             
         J. C. Griffith, Microsoft MVP[/color]   
             
           [url=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][color=#000055][u]https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/u][/color][/url]   


           [url=www.sysnative.com][color=#000033][u]www.sysnative.com[/u][/color][/url]
             
           [url=www.jcgriff2.com][color=#000055][u]www.jcgriff2.com[/u][/color][/url] 


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨


  [/font]
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Blue Screen...again...*

We all posted within 1 minute of each other !!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Blue Screen...again...*

Well, that's a fine kettle of fish - all of posting simultaneously!


----------



## Apex_crisis_ (Jul 7, 2010)

*BSOD yet again?*

This is getting seriously annoying now... It's the 3rd different BSOD now. Previous thread.
When doing some research, I found out that this is caused by Intel Matrix Storage driver (?). If I try to update it via device manager, it says that the driver software is up to date.

I've attached the zipped up files...
Oh, and why am I having so many BSOD's? It's a relatively new computer (6 months old) and I've never has any BSOD's on my old computer, which I had for 4 years.

OS - Windows 7
· x64
· OEM version
· Age ~6 months
· Never reinstalled OS
· Intel Core i7 860
· ATI Radeon HD 5450
· MotherBoard - Not sure


----------

